# Gute 140mm Luefter fuer X62 Kraken AiO (Push)



## gin0v4 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

_(tl;dr unter der Trennlinie)_

ich nutze einen NZXT X62 Kraken in meinem Phanteks P400S. Kürzlich habe ich das Lüftersetup des PC's geändert, Bilder des alten Setups hier:
Shared album - Julian Steinert - Google Photos

Früher:
Vorne: 2x 140mm Intake vor dem Radiator (push)
Hinten: 1x 120mm Exhaust
Oben: 2x 120mm Exhaust

Dadurch hatte ich logischerweise einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse und der PC ist recht schnell eingestaubt, obwohl ich das Zimmer regelmäßig sauge und den Schreibtisch abwische.


Jetzt habe ich die beiden Exhaust Lüfter oben ausgebaut und die Plastikblenden auf der Oberseite des Cases angebracht, damit ich wieder einen Überdruck im Gehäuse habe um dem Staubaufkommen entgegenzuwirken. Die Temperaturen sind trotz OC noch mehr als i.O. (2600k @4,6GHz, max 70°C nach 1h Intel Burn Test und 25° Zimmertemperatur). Die Lautstärke ist generell auch in Ordnung.
Allerdings stört es mich, dass die NZXT Lüfter *in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich stark eiern* und das Geräusch extrem nervig ist...

________________________________________________________________

_Suche also gute, leise, gleichmäßig laufende (nicht eiernde) 140mm Lüfter für Radiatoren im Push Setup mit viel Airflow._


Mfg,
Julian


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Lüfter ehe nicht sichtbar sind oder dir die Optik davon nicht stört würde ich Nocuta NC-A14 verbauen.


----------



## Chukku (30. Mai 2017)

Dem stimme ich zu.
Wenn du wirklich sauber laufende Lüfter suchst, die gut für AiO Radiatoren geeignet sind, sind die zwei besten Möglichkeiten eigentlich Noctua NF-A14 und Noiseblocker eLoop.

Die eLoops kannst du aber in deinem Fall nicht verwenden, weil sie sehr schnell anfangen, turbinenartig zu pfeifen, wenn irgendwas in ihrem Ansaugbereich ist.
Und in deinem Fall dürfte die Frontabdeckung des Gehäuses und der Luftfilter dahinter genau zu diesem Effekt führen.

Die Noctuas sind zugegebenermaßen in den meisten Augen ziemlich hässlich, aber du dürftest sie bei deiner Einbausituation ja gar nicht sehen.

Sehr ruhig sind theoretisch auch die BeQuiet SilentWings 3, aber die haben eigentlich ein bisschen zu wenig Druck, um als gute Radiator Lüfter durchzugehen. 
(Besonders bei AiOs, die ja meist Radiatoren mit hoher Lamellendichte haben)

Wir sprechen hier allerdings von eher hochpreisigen Lüftern. (um die 20€ / Stk.)
Es gibt angeblich auch gute Radiatorlüfter für 10-14€.. ich bin bisher aber von allen Kompromissen enttäuscht worden.
aber guck am besten auch mal hier rein:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## Chimera (30. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Sehr ruhig sind theoretisch auch die BeQuiet SilentWings 3, aber die haben eigentlich ein bisschen zu wenig Druck, um als gute Radiator Lüfter durchzugehen.
> (Besonders bei AiOs, die ja meist Radiatoren mit hoher Lamellendichte haben)



Find ich ganz persönlich(!) nun wahrlich nicht. Hatte vor den SW3 auf dem Radi 2x den Noctua NF-P12 und bei fixen 1000 U/min waren die nicht wirklich besser als die SW3 bei gleicher Drehzahl, dafür aber doch deutlich hörbarer. Ok, meine NF-P12 sind noch die alten 3 Pin (vom NH-U12P SE), dennoch find ich nun wahrlich nicht, dass die SW3 sooo wenig Druck haben. Auch am Radi meiner Cryorig A80 (Asetek AIO) nutze ich die 140er SW3 und bin bisher vollends begeistert. Vorallem find ich(!), dass man schon bissel daran merkt, dass BQ mehr Augenmerk auf die Verwendung an Radis gelegt hat (nicht nur bzgl. Befestigung, auch die Trichterform des Rahmens).
Eloop am Radi hab ich(!) hingegen die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ok, waren die 120er, k.A. ob die 140er da sooooooo viel besser sind, aber in meinen(!) Augen sind die Eloops alles andere als ne echte Silent-Option. Meine beiden B12-2 hasse ich mittlerweile regelrecht, nur wegen dem sche..s Geräusch, welches sie unter Last erzeugen. Ist nicht ein ratterndes Lager oder ein Schleifgeräusch, sondern einfach so ein komisches Luftbewegungsgeräusch. Wie gesagt, ist meine persönlich Meinung, andere mögen die Teiler ja. Hatte sie ja auch auf Empfehlung hin geholt, war aber sehr schnell enttäuscht. Da find ich die Noctua und selbst die WingBoost 2 deutlich angenehmer  
Aber genau das ist ja die Krux am Ganzen: was dem einen super-duper passt, kann für den anderen das totale Desaster sein. Von daher ist eigentlich die einzig logische Lösung: selber testen, welches Modell einem am besten passt. Denn der Frust ist mega, wenn man sich ein hochgelobtes Modell holt und dann am Ende unzufrieden ist, weil es eben doch nicht wie erwartet ist. Wäre wohl ne Idee: in die DNA investieren, so dass in ferner Zukunft alle Menschen absolut identisch hören, dies würd einiges an Stress ersparen


----------



## v3nom (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn du ca. 10mm freien Ansaugbereich vor den Lüftern hättest wären die eLoops etwas. Sonst Noctua oder Silent Wings 3. Wenn es nicht ULTRA silent soll auch die Corsair ML 140.


----------



## gin0v4 (30. Mai 2017)

Kann man die Noctua NF-A14 irgendwie auseinanderbauen und den Rahmen painten?


----------



## Chukku (31. Mai 2017)

Ich habs mal versucht (bei den 120ern) und dabei einen zerstört 
Hab mich aber wahrscheinlich blöd angestellt, denn im Netz findet man dazu schon ein paar Anweisungen und Bildern von Leuten, die es hinbekommen haben.
Was ich nicht tun würde, wäre den Rotor zu painten.. ganz perfekt gleichmässig bekommt man das wahrscheinlich nicht hin und dann hat man evtl. eine Unwucht. Oder einfach Ungleichmässigkeiten in der Oberfläche, die dann zu Verwirbelungen führen.

Es stimmt, dass der Hersteller bei der Entwicklung der SW3 ein wenig Augenmerk auf die Eignung auf Radiatoren gelegt hat.
Sie sind in dieser Hinsicht auf jeden Fall sehr viel besser als die Silent Wings 2, die wirklich schlecht geeignet waren.

Rein theoretisch (!) sollte es so sein, dass ein Noctua bei gleicher Drehzahl etwas mehr Luft durch den Radi presst, als ein SW3. Dass der stärkere Luftstrom bei gleicher Drehzahl dann lauter ist, als bei den SW3 ist auch klar.. zumindest wenn man Bereiche vorstösst, in denen der Luftstrom hörbar wird.
Der eigentliche Vorteil der Noctuas sollte halt theoretisch (!) sein, dass sie für den gleichen Luftstrom (a.k.a. die gleiche Kühlleistung) etwas weniger schnell drehen müssen (z.B. 850 rpm statt 1000). Der Luftstrom wäre dann natürlich genauso "laut" wie beim SW3 aber die Nebengeräusche (so weit vorhanden) wären geringer.

Aber insgesamt sind das natürlich nur Nuancen.
Sowohl Noctua als auch SW3 sind super Lüfter.


----------



## gin0v4 (31. Mai 2017)

ich google mal, würde natürlich nur die rahmen painten, die kann man im bestimmten winkel noch sehen, die rotorblätter sind zwischen frontpanel und radiator nicht zu erkennen


----------



## gin0v4 (31. Mai 2017)

Habe hier eine schwarze 2000 und eine 3000rpm Version gefunden - einfach die 3000er nehmen und langsamer laufen lassen?

Noctua NF-A14 Industrial ppc-24 V-2000 IP67 PWM-Lufter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Noctua NF-A14 PWM-Lufter 140 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


die standard 1500 rpm version gibt es nur im hässlichen beige...


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

Diverse Berichte im Forum besagen aber das diese Lüfter nicht so leise sein sollen und oft auch Lagergeräusche mit sich bringen.
Habe mich daher in meinem Fall auch für normale A14 Lüfter entschieden, da mir die Lautstärke der Lüfter sehr wichtig war. Habe daher die Optik davon ignoriert.

Über 1500 U/min muss ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## Chukku (31. Mai 2017)

Zugegebenermaßen kommen die Hälfte dieser negativen Berichte wahrscheinlich von mir.. habs mit meinen Beiträgen dazu vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben 

Um mich dazu mal selbst zu zitieren (aus dem Thread "140mm Lüfter Roundup" im Luftkühlungsforum):


Chukku schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema schon ein "paar Seiten" alt ist, nochmal zu den klackernden Noctua Lüftern:
> 
> Die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich mit den 120mm NF-F12 ppc industrial Lüftern gemacht.
> Wegen der schwarzen Farbe hab ich mir davon 6 Stück für Radiatoren zugelegt, nachdem ich schon 2 NF-F12 (non-ppc) hatte und von denen begeistert war/bin.
> ...



Weiter vorne hatte jemand von einem "Klackern / Schleifgeräusch" bei der 140mm "Redux" Version berichtet. Darauf hatte ich mich bezogen.
Die NF-S12 redux, die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf dem Postweg zu mir waren, haben übrigens auch "getickert".
Leider kann ich daher wirklich nur die hässlichen hellbraunen Noctuas empfehlen.

Auf der Computex hat Noctua übrigens grad brandaktuell angekündigt, dass sie in Zukunft auch schwarze Varianten der normalen Lüfter anbieten werden.
Aber erstens weiss man noch nicht genau, wann es soweit ist und zweitens wird sich dann erst zeigen müssen, ob sie qualitativ mit dem alten "hellbraunen" Standard mithalten können.
Noctua auf der Computex: Kuhler fur Threadripper und Co., aber vor allem schwarze NF-A14/NF-F12 (Bild 21)


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

Bin ja auch auf dem Luxx Forum mit dabei, da habe ich es leider auch schon mal gelesen, also jetzt nicht nur von dir.


----------



## Chimera (31. Mai 2017)

Den Rahmen painten ist keine Sache, wenn man bissel sorgfältig arbeitet und z.B. mit ner Dose umgehen kann. Einfach ein Super Skinny oder allerhöchstens Skinny Cap verwenden, vorher alles extrem sauber abdecken und vorallem in mehreren ganz dünnen(!) Schichten arbeiten und niemals im Leben mit einer fetten Schicht 
Alternative wäre Klebefolie, wobei man da extrem viel Geduld haben muss und sehr sorgfältig arbeiten muss. Kollege hat sich in DE von Carbon-Team.de vor paar Jahren mal so ne Carbonfolie geholt, die man unter Wärme auch extrem gut um Rundungen bringt und damit hat er sich die Lüfis zugepappt bzw. den Rahmen (da er div. Abdeckungen aus Carbonplatten im Case hatte). Hat zwar gedauert, doch sah es am Ende schon cool aus (wenn auch für mich bissel zu viel Carbon).
Und wer es schnell und nicht so schön haben will: einfach nen Marker mit 15mm Spitze nehmen, paar Mal drüberklatschen und schon ist es farbig  Eine gute Farbe dafür (weiss ich jedoch nicht, wie und ob man die in DE bekommt) ist die thermoplastische von Clash. Ist ne saugeile Markerfarbe, die jedoch ein manko hat: sie braucht je nach Untergrund recht lange zum trocknen. Doch dafür gibt es nicht die typischen Markerstreifen nach dem auftragen  Könnt mal auf nem alten Lüfi testen, wie sich die Farbei auf dem Rahmen so verhält (hab hier noch 4 der Farbgranaten rumstehen), wenn es hilft. Denke jedoch, dass mit nem guten Acrylspray (z.B. Edding, Montana Gold, Flames Blau, MNT94 oder sonst ne Low Pressure Dose) das beste Resultat erzielt werden kann.


----------



## gin0v4 (31. Mai 2017)

Hm, dann werde ich wohl zu den normalen hellbraunen greifen und wenn die farbe zu nervig wird einfach den rahmen ansprühen.


----------



## v3nom (31. Mai 2017)

gin0v4 schrieb:


> Kann man die Noctua NF-A14 irgendwie auseinanderbauen und den Rahmen painten?



Dann lieber etwas warten, die kommen von Noctua auch bald in schwarz heraus!


----------

